# HF Mini Lathe Modification



## termitepenman (Sep 4, 2010)

I was looking for a small mini lathe for demonstrations at my sales booth but most were more than I wanted to pay. Then one weekend I was at my local Harbor Freight store. I discovered that their 8” X 12” wood mini lathe was on sale for $99.99. I just happened to have a 20% off coupon with me. I reasoned that $80.00 for a variable speed lathe (750 to 4500 rpm) was not a bad deal so I bought it.

I bought a #1 MT mandrel ($13.00) and 60° live center ($15.00) at Woodcraft and went home to give my new mini lathe a try. It turned a good pen but I discovered that a couple of modifications would be necessary to suit my needs.

The first small problem I encountered was that the tool rest area on the banjo was about 3/16” too high and I could not get my tool rest low enough. That was an easy fix, I just ground that area of the banjo down 3/16” (Photo 4)

The second small problem I encountered was that there was no spindle turner on the head stock. I needed to be able to turn my mandrel during sanding manually. I took the spindle cover off the headstock and found that the lathe had two spindle nuts. I went to TAP Plastics and bought a 2” diameter piece of Delrin ($3.00). I drilled out a portion of one end of the Delrin and compress fitted the spindle nut into it, then I drilled a hole for the knock out all the way through the spindle turner (Photos 1,2,and 3).

I now had a mini lathe to meet my needs for about $112.00. I have turned over a hundred pens on this lathe and have stopped using my larger lathe for pen turning (Photo 5).


----------



## monophoto (Sep 4, 2010)

This is a great post!

My ShopFox mini appears to be very similar to the HF, and I have also been frustrated at having to grab the spindle itself to rotate the piece.  Now I know how to solve that problem!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I wonder if that will work on the bigger Harbor Freight lathe. That is my only complaint with that lathe is that you can't turn it by hand. I will have to check it out. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## monophoto (Sep 5, 2010)

I made mine out of some oak dimension lumber I had left over from a project that I did last year.  Glued two pieces together to make a  3.75 x 3.75 X 1.5 inch blank.  The spindle nut on mine was 1.125 inches -so I drilled a 1" hole in the face of the blank (I don't have a 1.125" forstner bit).  Then continued the hole at 1/2" diameter all the way through the blank to provide access for the knockout rod.  Turned the blank to a cylinder, rounded the edges, and tapered off the portion that faces the lathe, while enlarging the hole to about the right size for the nut.  Then pressed the nut into the hole using a bench vise.  

I sanded the handle, but left it without a finish - I figure it will acquire a patina over time that says something about how its used that will be nicer than any finish that I could put on it.

Also copied your idea of cutting off the cup that covered the open end of the spindle, but leaving the plastic ring in place.  Provides a neater finish, and helps minimize the amount of dust that gets into the belt compartment.

Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## boxerman (Sep 5, 2010)

I have the exact HF lathe i bought mine on ebay for $30.00 and paid like $60.00 for shipping. I like the lathe didn't want to spend much for a lathe. Did know if i would like turning. But i found out i love it. Thanks for the infro. on modification.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 6, 2010)

I loved that lathe when I had it.


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 8, 2010)

You know, the pics you posted of your "hand-turning" Delrin wheel gave me a great idea!!!

You could actually modify that wheel to do basic indexing as well... a couple of properly aligned holes around the diameter of the delrin wheel, and a small sprung pin attached to the back-side of the headstock, and you're all set!

I may just have to pick one of these up...


----------



## monophoto (Sep 8, 2010)

Another idea - I recall reading somewhere (but can't find the source now) about someone who had attached an MDF disc to the handwheel on a lathe, and glued a piece of leather on the face to use as a tool hone.


----------



## Robert A. (Sep 18, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I wonder if that will work on the bigger Harbor Freight lathe. That is my only complaint with that lathe is that you can't turn it by hand. I will have to check it out. Thanks for posting this.


 
I just got the bigger hf lathe a few weeks ago.This thread got me to thinking.So I went and looked.I can't come up with anything.But I did take some 1/4" polybutilin flat stock.I drilled a 1" hole cut a disk.I used my rikon mini to turn it down.I tried it out sanding a bowl,just mounted it behind the chuck.Now I have a disk I can hold on too to turn the spindle.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Sep 20, 2010)

Will have that same lathe in my hands friday 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Neededwill (Apr 2, 2013)

Termitepenman, do you think you could make one for my HFCs 8x12lathe? Same as yours


----------



## termitepenman (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi NEEDEDWILL,

I don't live in the U.S. anymore.  I suggest that you turn a piece of hardwood at two levels: (1) determine how big you want your hand wheel at the headstock and (2) turn the inside edge of the hand wheel to just fit into the outer spindle hole  so when you press in the spindle nut it will be tight on the inside spindle nut in front of it.  

After you turn the wheel, drill a 1 1/8" whole in the front side of the wheel just deep enough to accept the spindle nut.  Use some Gorilla glue to secure the nut in the wheel wheel (you don't need a chuck to do this just attach a square piece of hardwood to the 2" faceplate that came with your lathe).  After you have turned the wheel make sure to drill a hole in the center of it large enough for your knockout bar.  Look at some of my other posts.  There should be one there with a wood hand wheel.  Hope the information helps just take your time.  

Dennis Patzer
Bohol, Philippines


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the same HF 8 x 12 Lathe I've been using for demo's for about 3 years. I went a little different route for the hand wheel.  I took a 2" PVC pipe cap, chucked it up and drilled the center hole and shortened and shapped the cap to suit me....works great.


----------



## Neededwill (Apr 3, 2013)

Ken, can you supply a picture, curious?


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 3, 2013)

*2" PVC Handwheel on 8 x 12 HF Lathe*



Neededwill said:


> Ken, can you supply a picture, curious?


 
These are a couple of pictures:


----------



## Neededwill (Apr 3, 2013)

Ken, did you put a second nut on it? Seems like the not is farther out than mine.


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 3, 2013)

Randall, the shaft on the headstock was double nutted. I removed the outer jam nut and placed the PVC Cap on the shaft, then the jam nut.  The spacing on the inside nut gave me about 1/32" clearance to the headstock so I saw no need for a spacer or washer.  NOTE: I used a flat top PVC Cap, a domed type cap would have given me too much space between the Handwheel (cap) and headstock.


----------



## Neededwill (Apr 4, 2013)

Ken I just wanted to say thank you. I bought a PVC cap a little different than yours but I am sure they have changed up designs. But it works great!


----------



## mdm0829 (Apr 4, 2013)

I take the same lathe camping.


----------



## AZturner (Apr 17, 2013)

I recently purchased this same lathe and have discovered through some issues I've been having about the tool rest being too high.  Dumb question: how did you go about grinding down the banjo to allow the tool rest to be lowered?


----------



## monark88 (Apr 17, 2013)

mine fit out of the box.


----------



## termitepenman (Apr 21, 2013)

AZ Turner 
I just used a regular flat file the cast iron is soft.

Dennis
Bohol, Philippines


----------



## AZturner (May 11, 2013)

Dumb question number 2: how do you get the outer jam nut off to Install the PVC cap?


----------



## Neededwill (May 11, 2013)

I took the 3 screw cover off, then just used a adjustable wrench.


----------



## AZturner (May 11, 2013)

How did you keep the spindle from turning while loosening the nut?  Seems like putting a wrench on the inner nut but it is recessed inside the lathe casting...

Thanks!


----------



## Neededwill (May 11, 2013)

I just used my tool that came with the lathe, not sure what it is called but it has a yellow head to hold the spindle as in if I was trying to loosen or tighten something.


----------



## AZturner (May 13, 2013)

That worked (after I figured out the nut is reverse threaded!)  Now I just need to figure out how to find the exact center of the PVC cap so that I can drill the hole...


----------

